
Bandersnatch movie cheat sheet - iafrikan
https://twitter.com/TefoMohapi/status/1080198835299909632
======
amingilani
This is missing a scenario. If you hit Game over and go do something again,
your character still remembers things.

E.g. if Stefan jumps instead of Collins then you die, but if you try again,
Stefan will still remember the conversation, but Collins will still be alive.
And if you decide to bury your father, Thakur will send Collins over to help
you out, who sees the knife and hears you confess to the murder and offers you
to kill him. If you kill him, the game ends again with Stefan arrested and
both Collin and the father dead.

~~~
iafrikan
Wait, what!?

~~~
amingilani
I don't know what happens if you let Collins live, because I didn't make that
choice.

------
Traster
I'm thankful for this simply for the confirmation that I have indeed actually
experienced pretty much the full story.

